# TV Volume to Control surround sound



## Lost in Space

O.K. I have hooked my system up a thousand different ways. This is what I want to do. I want to control my surround sound receiver using my TV volume. Like a dimmer switch for a light bulb. I tried it with the STB, but the STB's volume is too slow. In other words, I want to only use 1 remote to control for channels & volume. I know there are multi function remotes, but I know this can work somehow. I am using a optical audio out from the TV to the optical audio in on my Denon receiver. It seems that I can set the volume on the receiver to a certain max volume while controlling the amount of audio using the TV volume. Am I right? Please help me as I only have a few hairs left in my head. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb

You are able to use the TVs audio however be aware that the sound will only be dolby digital 2.1 Due to rules set by the people that oversee the brodcasting industry. If you set the receivers volume at the normal level you want to hear it with the TVs volume at medeum level you will then have some control.


----------



## Lost in Space

Thanks Tony for your quick reply. I don't have any control what so ever with the tv's volume control. What makes me scratch my head is when I hook it from the STB's audio out it works.


----------



## tonyvdb

try the analog audio out (red/white) it may be that the variatable output is only on the analog outs.


----------



## Lost in Space

That was 1 of the thousand ways that I have tried before. Don't get me wrong. I am very appreciated with the help so far. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dalto

Go into to your TV menu and make sure the audio output is set to be variable.


----------



## Lost in Space

Unfortunately I don't have that option on my tv. All I have under audio is to adjust the sound (theater,music, news,etc) or to turn the tv speaker on or off. That is it.


----------



## tonyvdb

It may be that your TV does not support it.


----------



## selden

So far as I know, no modern TV's line-level and digital outputs have a variable volume. It is expected that they'll be sent to a receiver which will provide that control.

Some companies make both receivers and TVs. When connected together, they can control one another, so you need only a single remote for both. Replacing what you have would be a lot more expensive than getting a "universal" or programmable remote, though. Check the remote that came with your receiver. Many of them are "universal' -- you just need to enter the code number which corresponds to your TV model.


----------



## lcaillo

You don't want variable control on signals that will be decoded for surround sound. The levels need to be fixed for the decoding to work properly.


----------



## Lost in Space

I switched back to DTV and their universal remote works perfectly. I programmed the remote to my receiver and the setup walked me through it perfectly. I didn't know that something so small can make someone so happy. My life is back to normal again.....simple. (Yeah right):T


----------

